# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R8 - raspored dezurstava - 08.-10.06.2006.

## ivakika

Slijedeca rasprodaja odrzat ce se u subotu 10.06. u SC-u, Savska 25 od 9-13 sati

molim sve vas koji ste u mogucnosti pomoci da se pocnete upisivati za dezurstvo na primopredaji i rasprodaji

broj cura je stavljen minimalno potreban za funkcioniranje, ali sto vise, to bolje 
dezurstva su slijedeca: 


cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe 
11-13-3 osobe 
13-15-6 osoba 
15-17-6 osoba 
17-20-6 osoba 

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe 
11-13-3 osobe 
13-15-6 osoba 
15-17-6 osoba 
17-20-6 osoba-Ivakika 
20-23-sto vise-Ivakika

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-18-sto vise to bolje-Ivakika

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih), a pogotovo ako mogu muzevi, braca, ljubavnici-samo da su muskog roda i da mogu pomoc u fizikaliji  :Laughing:

----------


## ivakika

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe 
11-13-3 osobe 
13-15-6 osoba 
15-17-6 osoba 
17-20-6 osoba 

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe 
11-13-3 osobe-Mukica
13-15-6 osoba-Mukica 
15-17-6 osoba 
17-20-6 osoba-Ivakika,Elvira 
20-23-sto vise-Ivakika 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-15-Mukica,Elvira
7-18-sto vise to bolje-Ivakika 

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih), a pogotovo ako mogu muzevi, braca, ljubavnici-samo da su muskog roda i da mogu pomoc u fizikaliji

----------


## ivakika

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe 
11-13-3 osobe 
13-15-6 osoba 
15-17-6 osoba 
17-20-6 osoba - srecica 

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe 
11-13-3 osobe - Mukica 
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica 
15-17-6 osoba 
17-20-6 osoba - Ivakika, ElviraBD, srecica 
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-15 - Mukica, ElviraBD, srecica 
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - Ivakika 

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih)

----------


## Školjkica

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe, Školjkica
11-13-3 osobe 
13-15-6 osoba 
15-17-6 osoba 
17-20-6 osoba 

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe, Školjkica
11-13-3 osobe 
13-15-6 osoba 
15-17-6 osoba 
17-20-6 osoba-Ivakika 
20-23-sto vise-Ivakika 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-18-sto vise to bolje-Ivakika, Školjkica

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih), a pogotovo ako mogu muzevi, braca, ljubavnici-samo da su muskog roda i da mogu pomoc u fizikaliji

----------


## Školjkica

ja naravno dolazim u paketu 2u1, beba u marami i ja

----------


## Kristina1

Samo da popravim copy-paste  :Smile:  Ja ću doći, ali još ne znam kad  :Smile:  


cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Školjkica
11-13-3 osobe 
13-15-6 osoba 
15-17-6 osoba 
17-20-6 osoba - srecica 

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Školjkica
11-13-3 osobe - Mukica 
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica 
15-17-6 osoba 
17-20-6 osoba - Ivakika, ElviraBD, srecica 
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-15 - Mukica, ElviraBD, srecica 
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - Ivakika, Školjkica 

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih)

----------


## ivonna

Ja cu doci u subotu odmah ujutro (ak ne rodim do tada, of kors)  :Love:

----------


## apricot

Molim sve nečlanove Udruge koji se javljaju za volontiranje oko Rasprodaje, da mi na pp pošalju svoje mail - adrese zbog nekih obavijesti koje moraju dobiti.

----------


## andrea

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Školjkica
11-13-3 osobe 
13-15-6 osoba 
15-17-6 osoba 
17-20-6 osoba - srecica 

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Školjkica
11-13-3 osobe - Mukica 
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica 
15-17-6 osoba 
17-20-6 osoba - Ivakika, ElviraBD, srecica 
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-15 - Mukica, ElviraBD, srecica , andrea  (9-13)
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - Ivakika, Školjkica 

13-18-barem 5 novih

za primopredaju još ne znam kad ću moći

----------


## tanja_b

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Školjkica 
11-13-3 osobe 
13-15-6 osoba 
15-17-6 osoba 
17-20-6 osoba - srecica 

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Školjkica 
11-13-3 osobe - Mukica 
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica 
15-17-6 osoba 
17-20-6 osoba - Ivakika, ElviraBD, srecica 
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-15 - Mukica, ElviraBD, srecica , andrea (9-13) 
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - Ivakika, Školjkica 

13-18-barem 5 novih - tanja_b

Možda budem mogla i u petak, ali sad još ne znam točno kad, pa neću ništa upisivati.

----------


## ivakika

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Macek,Skoljkica
11-13-3 osobe 
13-15-6 osoba - frida 
15-17-6 osoba - frida, Roza (od 16:00) 
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza 

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica
11-13-3 osobe - Mukica, frida,mommy
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek, mommy(13-14:30) 
15-17-6 osoba - macek, Roza (od 16:00) 
17-20-6 osoba - IvaK, Elvira, srecica; Roza 
20-23-sto vise - IvaK, srecica, cowgirl,Andrea, Roza,MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76(7-?), frida(mogu doći u 8 ), Macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily (7-14), Matilda(8.30-17.00), Andrea(od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy (8:30-15), Roza, Djulijana (7-12) 
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - IvaK,Skoljkica 

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih), MIJA 32,tanja_b

----------


## Viola

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC
9-11-3 osobe - Macek,Skoljkica
11-13-3 osobe
13-15-6 osoba - frida, Viola
15-17-6 osoba - frida, Roza (od 16:00), Viola
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza, Viola

petak, 09.06. SC
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica
11-13-3 osobe - Mukica, frida,mommy
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek, mommy(13-14:30)
15-17-6 osoba - macek, Roza (od 16:00), Viola
17-20-6 osoba - IvaK, Elvira, srecica; Roza, Viola
20-23-sto vise - IvaK, srecica, cowgirl,Andrea, Roza,MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, Viola

subota, 10.06. SC
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76(7-?), frida(mogu doći u 8 ), Macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily (7-14), Matilda(8.30-17.00), Andrea(od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy (8:30-15), Roza, Djulijana (7-12)
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - IvaK,Skoljkica, Viola

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih), MIJA 32,tanja_b

----------


## Školjkica

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Macek,Skoljkica 
11-13-3 osobe 
13-15-6 osoba - frida, Viola 
15-17-6 osoba - frida, Roza (od 16:00), Viola 
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza, Viola 

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica 
11-13-3 osobe - Mukica, frida,mommy 
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek, mommy(13-14:30) 
15-17-6 osoba - macek, Roza (od 16:00), Viola 
17-20-6 osoba - IvaK, Elvira, srecica; Roza, Viola 
20-23-sto vise - IvaK, srecica, cowgirl,Andrea, Roza,MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, Viola 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76(7-?), frida(mogu doći u 8 ), Macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily (7-14), Matilda(8.30-17.00), Andrea(od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy (8:30-15), Roza, Djulijana (7-12) , Školjkica (7-koliko izdržimo)
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - IvaK, Viola 

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih), MIJA 32,tanja_b


napravila sam promjenu samo za subotu za mene, mogu samo ujutro

----------


## ivakika

super cure, ali mjesta ima jos-slobodno se prijavite  :Laughing:

----------


## ivakika

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Macek,Skoljkica,Zeljka 
11-13-3 osobe-Zeljka 
13-15-6 osoba - frida, Viola,Zeljka
15-17-6 osoba - frida, Roza (od 16:00), Viola 
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza, Viola 

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica 
11-13-3 osobe - Mukica, frida,mommy 
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek, mommy(13-14:30) 
15-17-6 osoba - macek, Roza (od 16:00), Viola 
17-20-6 osoba - IvaK, Elvira, srecica; Roza, Viola 
20-23-sto vise - IvaK, srecica, cowgirl,Andrea, Roza,MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, Viola 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76(7-?), frida(mogu doći u 8 ), Macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily (7-14), Matilda(8.30-17.00), Andrea(od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy (8:30-15), Roza, Djulijana (7-12) , Školjkica (7-koliko izdržimo),petarpan,Ines
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - Ivakika, Viola,Skoljkica

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih), MIJA 32,tanja_b

----------


## Mirta30

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Macek,Skoljkica,Zeljka 
11-13-3 osobe-Zeljka 
13-15-6 osoba - frida, Viola,Zeljka
15-17-6 osoba - frida, Roza (od 16:00), Viola 
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza, Viola 

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica 
11-13-3 osobe - Mukica, frida,mommy 
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek, mommy(13-14:30) 
15-17-6 osoba - macek, Roza (od 16:00), Viola 
17-20-6 osoba - IvaK, Elvira, srecica; Roza, Viola 
20-23-sto vise - IvaK, srecica, cowgirl,Andrea, Roza,MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, Viola 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76(7-?), frida(mogu doći u 8 ), Macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily (7-14), Matilda(8.30-17.00), Andrea(od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy (8:30-15), Roza, Djulijana (7-12) , Školjkica (7-koliko izdržimo),petarpan,Ines, bucka (9-13), Mirta30 (8.30-13)
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - Ivakika, Viola,Skoljkica

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih), MIJA 32,tanja_b

----------


## Mukica

Cure super ste sto se prijavljujete i sto nam pomazete. 
Napravili smo R8 - Upute za volontere na PRIMOPREDAJI pa skocite vidjet sto tamo ima.  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

da se ne opustite!

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe - macek,Skoljkica,Zeljka, brunda (od 9.30), Josipa, Kristina1, apricot 
11-13-3 osobe-Zeljka, brunda, Kristina1, apricot 
13-15-6 osoba - Frida, Zeljka, Brunda, apricot 
15-17-6 osoba - Frida, Roza (od 16:00), apricot 
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza; Josipa (16,30-19,30) 

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica, Brunda(od 9.30), Kristina1, apricot 
11-13-3 osobe - Frida, mommy_plesačica, Brunda, Kristina1, apricot 
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, Frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek, mommy_plesačica (13-14:30), Brunda, apricot 
15-17-6 osoba - Macek, Roza (od 16:00), apricot 
17-20-6 osoba - Mukica, Ivakika, Elvira, srecica; Roza; MarinaP 
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica, IrenaL, AndreaM, Roza, MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, (ev. Mukica do 21) 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76, Frida (mogu doći u 8 ), macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily (7-14),Davorka (7-14) matilda (8.30-17.00), Andrea (od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy_plesačica (8:30-15), Roza, bubica (7-12), petarpan (7-?- trudnica pa kolko izdrzi), Ines (7-12, mozda duze),dolega (7-13), Josipa(7-12), TamaraB(8-15) 
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - IvaK,Skoljkica, apricot 

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih) - MIJA 32,tanja_b, KarmenRS

----------


## Mirta30

apri nekaj si pobrčkala  :Grin:  
čiji si post quotala

----------


## ana.m

Evo mene da bar malo ako mogu pomognem a jedino kada mogu je u petak između 10 i pola 3 hoće to biti ok?
Javite mi samo da li može tako i kome i gdje da se javim   :Smile:  ...

----------


## ana.m

> između 10 i pola 3 h.


Krivo, između 10 i pola jedan jer od jedan radim   :Razz:

----------


## Brunda

Ana, može. Javi se apricot kada dođeš tamo.

----------


## ana.m

Ok, ma došla bih ja i u druge dane ali cijeli tjedan osim petka radim ujutro i onda poslije posla moram juriti po Janka u vrtić da ne bi bio duže od 10 sati u vrtiću   :Razz:  . A MM radi još duže. Jeidon ako se nekako uspijem dogovoriti s MM da dođe koji dan ranije javim se i za koji dan poslije 13h. A subota nikako jer radim od 8 do 2! Fuj!

----------


## apricot

ana, samo ti dođi, znaš da ćemo te zaposliti!

mirta, ja sam nešto kombinirala sa popisom cura koje su se meni javljale... pa se nešto pogubilo ili dodalo.

----------


## ivakika

a koji je onda popis tocan?
moram napraviti neka zaduzenja pa da znam na koga mogu racunati i kad je frka

----------


## ivakika

evo samo sam jednu promjenu unijela koju mi je javila macek
u cetvrtak bi nam trebala barem jos po jedna cura od 13-15 i 15-17, a u petak je najkriticnije 15-17-pa ako se netko jos nije odlucio-moze sada  :Laughing:  
cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica,Zeljka, brunda (od 9.30), Josipa, Kristina1, apricot 
11-13-3 osobe-Zeljka, brunda, Kristina1, apricot 
13-15-6 osoba - Frida, Zeljka, Brunda, apricot 
15-17-6 osoba - Frida, Roza (od 16:00),macek, apricot 
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza; Josipa (16,30-19,30) 

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica, Brunda(od 9.30), Kristina1, apricot 
11-13-3 osobe - Frida, mommy_plesačica, Brunda, Kristina1, apricot 
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, Frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek, mommy_plesačica (13-14:30), Brunda, apricot 
15-17-6 osoba - Macek, Roza (od 16:00), apricot 
17-20-6 osoba - Mukica, Ivakika, Elvira, srecica; Roza; MarinaP 
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica, IrenaL, AndreaM, Roza, MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, (ev. Mukica do 21) 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76, Frida (mogu doći u 8 ), macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily (7-14),Davorka (7-14) matilda (8.30-17.00), Andrea (od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy_plesačica (8:30-15), Roza, bubica (7-12), petarpan (7-?- trudnica pa kolko izdrzi), Ines (7-12, mozda duze),dolega (7-13), Josipa(7-12), TamaraB(8-15) 
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - IvaK,Skoljkica, apricot 

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih) - MIJA 32,tanja_b, KarmenRS

----------


## apricot

ivakika, doći će još neke cure koje se nisu upisale, a meni su se javile na pp

----------


## Školjkica

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica,Zeljka, brunda (od 9.30), Josipa, Kristina1, apricot 
11-13-3 osobe-Zeljka, brunda, Kristina1, apricot 
13-15-6 osoba - Frida, Zeljka, Brunda, apricot 
15-17-6 osoba - Frida, Roza (od 16:00),macek, apricot 
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza; Josipa (16,30-19,30) 

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica, Brunda(od 9.30), Kristina1, apricot 
11-13-3 osobe - Frida, mommy_plesačica, Brunda, Kristina1, apricot 
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, Frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek, mommy_plesačica (13-14:30), Brunda, apricot 
15-17-6 osoba - Macek, Roza (od 16:00), apricot 
17-20-6 osoba - Mukica, Ivakika, Elvira, srecica; Roza; MarinaP 
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica, IrenaL, AndreaM, Roza, MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, (ev. Mukica do 21) 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76, Frida (mogu doći u 8 ), macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily (7-14),Davorka (7-14) matilda (8.30-17.00), Andrea (od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy_plesačica (8:30-15), Roza, bubica (7-12), petarpan (7-?- trudnica pa kolko izdrzi), Ines (7-12, mozda duze),dolega (7-13), Josipa(7-12), TamaraB(8-15) Školjkica (7- pa dok izdržimo)
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - IvaK, apricot 

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih) - MIJA 32,tanja_b, KarmenRS

evo opet sam promjenila sebe jer su me nekako pomakli, dakle subota samo ujutro, ne mogu cijeli dan izdržat

----------


## pinocchio

nadala sam se da ću moću uskočiti, ali mm je na putu pa ćete ovaj puta morati bez mene. a, budete već nekako  :Grin:  

vidimo se drugi put.

----------


## bucka

mene ste po putu pogubile!!!!!!
bucka-subota od 9-13h!!!!

----------


## apricot

valjda si toliko smršavila da te nisam ni primijetila.

----------


## bucka

:Grin:

----------


## Mirta30

> mene ste po putu pogubile!!!!!!
> bucka-subota od 9-13h!!!!


a i mene
 :Grin:

----------


## apricot

pa dajte kopi-pejstajte i upišite se.

----------


## Viola

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica,Zeljka, brunda (od 9.30), Josipa, Kristina1, apricot
11-13-3 osobe-Zeljka, brunda, Kristina1, apricot
13-15-6 osoba - Frida, Zeljka, Brunda, apricot,Viola
15-17-6 osoba - Frida, Roza (od 16:00),macek, apricot, Viola
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza; Josipa (16,30-19,30), Viola

petak, 09.06. SC
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica, Brunda(od 9.30), Kristina1, apricot
11-13-3 osobe - Frida, mommy_plesačica, Brunda, Kristina1, apricot
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, Frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek, mommy_plesačica (13-14:30), Brunda, apricot
15-17-6 osoba - Macek, Roza (od 16:00), apricot,Viola
17-20-6 osoba - Mukica, Ivakika, Elvira, srecica; Roza; MarinaP,Viola
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica, IrenaL, AndreaM, Roza, MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, (ev. Mukica do 21), Viola

subota, 10.06. SC
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76, Frida (mogu doći u 8 ), macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily (7-14),Davorka (7-14) matilda (8.30-17.00), Andrea (od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy_plesačica (8:30-15), Roza, bubica (7-12), petarpan (7-?- trudnica pa kolko izdrzi), Ines (7-12, mozda duze),dolega (7-13), Josipa(7-12), TamaraB(8-15) Školjkica (7- pa dok izdržimo),Viola(7-15)
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - IvaK, apricot

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih) - MIJA 32,tanja_b, KarmenRS

I mene ste zagubile  :Grin:

----------


## hildegard

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica,Zeljka, brunda (od 9.30), Josipa, Kristina1, apricot
11-13-3 osobe-Zeljka, brunda, Kristina1, apricot
13-15-6 osoba - Frida, Zeljka, Brunda, apricot
15-17-6 osoba - Frida, Roza (od 16:00),macek, apricot
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza; Josipa (16,30-19,30)

petak, 09.06. SC
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica, Brunda(od 9.30), Kristina1, apricot
11-13-3 osobe - Frida, mommy_plesačica, Brunda, Kristina1, apricot
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, Frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek, mommy_plesačica (13-14:30), Brunda, apricot
15-17-6 osoba - Macek, Roza (od 16:00), apricot
17-20-6 osoba - Mukica, Ivakika, Elvira, srecica; Roza; MarinaP
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica, IrenaL, AndreaM, Roza, MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, (ev. Mukica do 21)

subota, 10.06. SC
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76, Frida (mogu doći u 8 ), macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily (7-14),Davorka (7-14) matilda (8.30-17.00), Andrea (od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy_plesačica (8:30-15), Roza, bubica (7-12), petarpan (7-?- trudnica pa kolko izdrzi), Ines (7-12, mozda duze),dolega (7-13), Josipa(7-12), TamaraB(8-15) Školjkica (7- pa dok izdržimo), Hildegard (7 - oko podneva brišem)
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - IvaK, apricot

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih) - MIJA 32,tanja_b, KarmenRS

----------


## casper

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica,Zeljka, brunda (od 9.30), Josipa, Kristina1, apricot
11-13-3 osobe-Zeljka, brunda, Kristina1, apricot
13-15-6 osoba - Frida, Zeljka, Brunda, apricot
15-17-6 osoba - Frida, Roza (od 16:00),macek, apricot
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza; Josipa (16,30-19,30)

petak, 09.06. SC
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica, Brunda(od 9.30), Kristina1, apricot
11-13-3 osobe - Frida, mommy_plesačica, Brunda, Kristina1, apricot
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, Frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek, mommy_plesačica (13-14:30), Brunda, apricot
15-17-6 osoba - Macek, Roza (od 16:00), apricot,casper
17-20-6 osoba - Mukica, Ivakika, Elvira, srecica; Roza; MarinaP,casper
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica, IrenaL, AndreaM, Roza, MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, (ev. Mukica do 21)

subota, 10.06. SC
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76, Frida (mogu doći u 8 ), macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily,Davorka(7-14) matilda (8.30-17.00), Andrea (od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy_plesačica (8:30-15), Roza, bubica (7-12), petarpan (7-?- trudnica pa kolko izdrzi), Ines (7-12, mozda duze),dolega (7-13), Josipa(7-12), TamaraB(8-15) Školjkica (7- pa dok izdržimo), Hildegard (7 - oko podneva brišem)
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - IvaK, apricot

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih) - MIJA 32,tanja_b, KarmenRS

----------


## apricot

Casper, nema te u četvrtak popodne?!!?!?!?!?!?!

----------


## bucka

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica,Zeljka, brunda (od 9.30), Josipa, Kristina1, apricot
11-13-3 osobe-Zeljka, brunda, Kristina1, apricot
13-15-6 osoba - Frida, Zeljka, Brunda, apricot
15-17-6 osoba - Frida, Roza (od 16:00),macek, apricot
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza; Josipa (16,30-19,30)

petak, 09.06. SC
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica, Brunda(od 9.30), Kristina1, apricot
11-13-3 osobe - Frida, mommy_plesačica, Brunda, Kristina1, apricot
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, Frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek, mommy_plesačica (13-14:30), Brunda, apricot
15-17-6 osoba - Macek, Roza (od 16:00), apricot,casper
17-20-6 osoba - Mukica, Ivakika, Elvira, srecica; Roza; MarinaP,casper
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica, IrenaL, AndreaM, Roza, MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, (ev. Mukica do 21)

subota, 10.06. SC
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76, Frida (mogu doći u 8 ), macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily,Davorka(7-14) matilda (8.30-17.00), Andrea (od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy_plesačica (8:30-15), Roza, bubica (7-12), petarpan (7-?- trudnica pa kolko izdrzi), Ines (7-12, mozda duze),dolega (7-13), Josipa(7-12), TamaraB(8-15) Školjkica (7- pa dok izdržimo), Hildegard (7 - oko podneva brišem),bucka(9-13)
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - IvaK, apricot

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih) - MIJA 32,tanja_b, KarmenRS
_________________

----------


## ivakika

Casper dolazi u petak u 15 sati, pa ti Apricot mozes ici tada doma

*inace na znanje svima da vam je u cetvrtak od 9-17 Apricot sefica, a od 17-20 Roza
u petak je od 9-15 Apricot sefica, a od 15 na dalje Casper*

----------


## Mirta30

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica,Zeljka, brunda (od 9.30), Josipa, Kristina1, apricot
11-13-3 osobe-Zeljka, brunda, Kristina1, apricot
13-15-6 osoba - Frida, Zeljka, Brunda, apricot
15-17-6 osoba - Frida, Roza (od 16:00),macek, apricot
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza; Josipa (16,30-19,30)

petak, 09.06. SC
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica, Brunda(od 9.30), Kristina1, apricot
11-13-3 osobe - Frida, mommy_plesačica, Brunda, Kristina1, apricot
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, Frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek, mommy_plesačica (13-14:30), Brunda, apricot
15-17-6 osoba - Macek, Roza (od 16:00), apricot,casper
17-20-6 osoba - Mukica, Ivakika, Elvira, srecica; Roza; MarinaP,casper
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica, IrenaL, AndreaM, Roza, MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, (ev. Mukica do 21)

subota, 10.06. SC
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76, Frida (mogu doći u 8 ), macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily,Davorka(7-14) matilda (8.30-17.00), Andrea (od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy_plesačica (8:30-15), Roza, bubica (7-12), petarpan (7-?- trudnica pa kolko izdrzi), Ines (7-12, mozda duze),dolega (7-13), Josipa(7-12), TamaraB(8-15) Školjkica (7- pa dok izdržimo), Hildegard (7 - oko podneva brišem),bucka(9-13), Mirta30 (8.30-13)
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - IvaK, apricot

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih) - MIJA 32,tanja_b, KarmenRS
________________

----------


## andrea

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica,Zeljka, brunda (od 9.30), Josipa, Kristina1, apricot
11-13-3 osobe-Zeljka, brunda, Kristina1, apricot
13-15-6 osoba - Frida, Zeljka, Brunda, apricot
15-17-6 osoba - Frida, Roza (od 16:00),macek, apricot
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza; Josipa (16,30-19,30)

petak, 09.06. SC
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica, Brunda(od 9.30), Kristina1, apricot
11-13-3 osobe - Frida, mommy_plesačica, Brunda, Kristina1, apricot
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, Frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek,andrea (od cca 14h do ne znam kad) mommy_plesačica (13-14:30), Brunda, apricot
15-17-6 osoba - Macek, Roza (od 16:00), apricot,casper
17-20-6 osoba - Mukica, Ivakika, Elvira, srecica; Roza; MarinaP,casper
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica, IrenaL, AndreaM, Roza, MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, (ev. Mukica do 21)

subota, 10.06. SC
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76, Frida (mogu doći u 8 ), macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily,Davorka(7-14) matilda (8.30-17.00), Andrea (od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy_plesačica (8:30-15), Roza, bubica (7-12), petarpan (7-?- trudnica pa kolko izdrzi), Ines (7-12, mozda duze),dolega (7-13), Josipa(7-12), TamaraB(8-15) Školjkica (7- pa dok izdržimo), Hildegard (7 - oko podneva brišem),bucka(9-13), Mirta30 (8.30-13)
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - IvaK, apricot

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih) - MIJA 32,tanja_b, KarmenRS
_______________



casper, izgleda da je suđeno da mi ti svugdje budeš šefica :D

----------


## ivakika

opet ste Violu ispustili!!
pazite kako kopirate

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica,Zeljka, brunda (od 9.30), Josipa, Kristina1, apricot 
11-13-3 osobe-Zeljka, brunda, Kristina1, apricot 
13-15-6 osoba - Frida, Zeljka, Brunda, Viola,apricot 
15-17-6 osoba - Frida, Roza (od 16:00),macek, viola,apricot 
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza; Josipa (16,30-19,30) ,Viola

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica, Brunda(od 9.30), Kristina1, apricot 
11-13-3 osobe - Frida, mommy_plesačica, Brunda, Kristina1, apricot 
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, Frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek,andrea (od cca 14h do ne znam kad) mommy_plesačica (13-14:30), Brunda, apricot 
15-17-6 osoba - Macek, Roza (od 16:00), Viola,casper 
17-20-6 osoba - Mukica, Ivakika, Elvira, srecica; Roza; MarinaP,Viola,casper 
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica, IrenaL, AndreaM, Roza, MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, (ev. Mukica do 21),Viola,Casper 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76, Frida (mogu doći u 8 ), macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily,Davorka(7-14) matilda (8.30-17.00), Andrea (od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy_plesačica (8:30-15), Roza, bubica (7-12), petarpan (7-?- trudnica pa kolko izdrzi), Ines (7-12, mozda duze),dolega (7-13), Josipa(7-12), TamaraB(8-15) Školjkica (7- pa dok izdržimo), Hildegard (7 - oko podneva brišem),bucka(9-13), Mirta30 (8.30-13) ,Viola(7-15),Casper(7-13)
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - IvaK, Skoljkica,apricot 

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih) - MIJA 32,tanja_b, KarmenRS

----------


## ivakika

ova je dobra:

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica,Zeljka, brunda (od 9.30), Josipa, Kristina1, apricot 
11-13-3 osobe-Zeljka, brunda, Kristina1, apricot 
13-15-6 osoba - Frida, Zeljka, Brunda, Viola,apricot 
15-17-6 osoba - Frida, Roza (od 16:00),macek, viola,apricot 
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza; Josipa (16,30-19,30) ,Viola 

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica, Brunda(od 9.30), Kristina1, apricot 
11-13-3 osobe - Frida, mommy_plesačica, Brunda, Kristina1, apricot 
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, Frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek,andrea (od cca 14h do ne znam kad) mommy_plesačica (13-14:30), Brunda, apricot 
15-17-6 osoba - Macek, Roza (od 16:00), Viola,casper 
17-20-6 osoba - Mukica, Ivakika, Elvira, srecica; Roza; MarinaP,Viola,casper 
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica, IrenaL, AndreaM, Roza, MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, (ev. Mukica do 21),Viola,Casper 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76, Frida (mogu doći u 8 ), macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily,Davorka(7-14) matilda (8.30-17.00), Andrea (od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy_plesačica (8:30-15), Roza, bubica (7-12), petarpan (7-?- trudnica pa kolko izdrzi), Ines (7-12, mozda duze),dolega (7-13), Josipa(7-12), TamaraB(8-15) Školjkica (7- pa dok izdržimo), Hildegard (7 - oko podneva brišem),bucka(9-13), Mirta30 (8.30-13) ,Viola(7-15),Casper(7-13) 
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - IvaK,apricot 

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih) - MIJA 32,tanja_b, KarmenRS

----------


## ana.m

Evo ja još razmatram s MM-om četvratk poslije posla, to je negdje oko pol 2, 2. Ako bude mogao na vrijeme pokupiti Jankeca banankeca, ja dolazim i u četvrtak. More? Javim se još kad ću znati pobliže

----------


## maxi

cetvrtak-08.06.-Savska 25-SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica,Zeljka, brunda (od 9.30), Josipa, Kristina1, apricot 
11-13-3 osobe-Zeljka, brunda, Kristina1, apricot 
13-15-6 osoba - Frida, Zeljka, Brunda, Viola,apricot 
15-17-6 osoba - Frida, Roza (od 16:00),macek, viola,apricot, maxi
17-20-6 osoba - srecica, macek, pingu; Roza; Josipa (16,30-19,30) ,Viola

petak, 09.06. SC 
9-11-3 osobe - Skoljkica, Brunda(od 9.30), Kristina1, apricot 
11-13-3 osobe - Frida, mommy_plesačica, Brunda, Kristina1, apricot 
13-15-6 osoba - Mukica, Frida (vjerojatno ću ostati i duže), macek,andrea (od cca 14h do ne znam kad) mommy_plesačica (13-14:30), Brunda, apricot 
15-17-6 osoba - Macek, Roza (od 16:00), Viola,casper 
17-20-6 osoba - Mukica, Ivakika, Elvira, srecica; Roza; MarinaP,Viola,casper 
20-23-sto vise - Ivakika, srecica, IrenaL, AndreaM, Roza, MIJA 32 sa frendicom, Teddy, (ev. Mukica do 21),Viola,Casper 

subota, 10.06. SC 
7-15 - Mukica, Elvira, srecica, anchie76, Frida (mogu doći u 8 ), macek (8:30-13), Teddy (7-13), emily,Davorka(7-14) matilda (8.30-17.00), Andrea (od 9- 13.30),pingu(8:30- 13), mommy_plesačica (8:30-15), Roza, bubica (7-12), petarpan (7-?- trudnica pa kolko izdrzi), Ines (7-12, mozda duze),dolega (7-13), Josipa(7-12), TamaraB(8-15) Školjkica (7- pa dok izdržimo), Hildegard (7 - oko podneva brišem),bucka(9-13), Mirta30 (8.30-13) ,Viola(7-15),Casper(7-13) 
7-18 - sto vise to bolje - IvaK,apricot 

13-18-barem 5 novih(svjezih) - MIJA 32,tanja_b, KarmenRS

----------


## ivakika

ana, ti ako budes mogla, samo dodji, ne moras ni javljati

----------


## Davor

Ja mogu u četvrtak nakon posla, 16:30 do oko 19:00.

----------


## apricot

šta, prihvatio si radnu obavezu   :Laughing:

----------


## ivakika

Super Davor

----------


## ivakika

ako se netko nije upisao, a naknadno vidi da bi mogao doci, u bilo koje vrijeme, ne mora ni pisati ni zvati, neka samo dodje u SC-posla ce biti za sve  :Laughing:  

 :Heart:  svima koji su se ukljucili i jos jedno HVALA

----------


## apricot

Ivakika, imam ja još nekoliko aseva iz... svoga mailboxa  :D

----------


## Jasna

Ja mogu doći nadam se oko 1-2 (iliti nakon što Matija zaspe).
Da li mogu opet uzeti robice za Mariju iz Gline?!

----------


## Mukica

Robicu za Mariju iz Gline mozes uzeti u subotu popodne, nakon rasprodaje, od robe koja ostane i ide u donaciju

----------


## apricot

Tko god može i kad god može... (pogotovo u terminu od 13 - 17).
Danas smo tamo od 9 - 23, pa eto...

----------

